# Make friend's without money?



## Johannag (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi! I moved here two month's ago and have had a hard time finding friends. I'm 20 years old and single and I seem to be the only one here in Dubai. I'm an Au pair so I don't make that much money so I can take some courses or go to a pub. Does anyone have any tips on how to meet people "the cheap way"?


----------



## Johannag (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you! Sound great, couldn't find the group do.. I can see that you have Great music taste aswell. Anywere i can find good livemusic here?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This link may work: Log In | Facebook

There's a lot of bars that have decent bands, Crown & Lion in TECOM, the bar in the Marina Byblos Hotel, Music Room in Bur Dubai and there's a fantastic Filipino band called Rock Spiders who now play at a club called Ratsky 3 but I've never been there (probably best avoided if you're on your own going by what I hear). Can't go wrong with Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai also.

I think the FB group don't tend to go to bars like those above, I think it's usually more chilled out places where it's easier to talk/socialise, etc.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Should be able to find it on FB by searching for Thursday Night Drinks Dubai.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome, here is the link, Log In | Facebook


----------



## despicablesam (Jan 4, 2012)

I am an Indian male, 22. Dont really know how to put this, but I am non-discriminating on basis of nationality or race unlike many other Indians(Sry to say that). 

I would love to socialize. Am I welcomed to join? or is the get together only for people from the west?

PS : I don't drink. 

Sam


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

All nationalities are welcome and attend regularly. Many are also non-drinkers. It is a good way, in a group environment, to meet others that are looking to make friends.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If you're a 20 year old single female Swede,......, although perhaps not the kind you're looking for!


 Here is a famous stereotype. However, as a guy myself, I feel compelled to say that irrespective of her nationality several dudes would try to become friends with her anyway !!!!!!

Jokes aside, which neighbourhood are you living ? I am sure there are several expats living in your area and the problem is that you did not find them, but you will.

Try to look as well in different sites like ...........................It is a nice site for expats and there you can attend events and meet LOADS really LOADS of people. If you need an invitation let me know and I will send you one, although I think you can do it yourself.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Johannag said:


> Hi! I moved here two month's ago and have had a hard time finding friends. I'm 20 years old and single and I seem to be the only one here in Dubai. I'm an Au pair so I don't make that much money so I can take some courses or go to a pub. Does anyone have any tips on how to meet people "the cheap way"?


I find a good way of meeting like-minded people is by joining some sort of shared activity. This doesn't actually have to cost anything - for example, years ago I made great friends through the local hash house harriers (if you're into running and drinking that is). If you can, get hold of a copy of the Dubai Explorer (I think now they call themselves Dubai:Live, Work, Explore); there's a section in there describing activities. Whilst most of them cost money, there are some that don't.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I find a good way of meeting like-minded people is by joining some sort of shared activity. This doesn't actually have to cost anything - for example, years ago I made great friends through the local hash house harriers (if you're into running and drinking that is). If you can, get hold of a copy of the Dubai Explorer (I think now they call themselves Dubai:Live, Work, Explore); there's a section in there describing activities. Whilst most of them cost money, there are some that don't.


+1.

I don't think TND is going to help her since some of the venues selected for TND are not exactly cheap (AED30-50 a drink), but if you can keep within a budget and nurse a drink for a while, then by all means TND is your thing.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> ...if you can keep within a budget and *nurse a drink *for a while...


How to "nurse a drink" for both men and women...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> +1.
> 
> I don't think TND is going to help *her*


There's still uncertainty lying over the he .. OR .. she factor !!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is the problem mr rocky. Most normal women want to have nothing to do with those type of men whose only goal in life, is readly to find a woman.... how to put it... lets not mince words... to have sex with. Those type of men are sleeze balls. Certain nationalities are worse then others, especially countries where their culture keeps them away from women. Most (generalizing) have no clue how to be friends with a woman. Usually one of their lines they use is "I'm a good muslim". If anyone says that, RUN. The other is "What country are you from" as their first line. Again, RUN. They are deciding if you are easy or not based on your nationality and care little about where you are actually from. 

There are normal people here, and many people not on great salaries. Just hard to find as those people, are not able to go out and about that much. Hobbies, hobbies, hobbies. I have met people thru my marine hobby that people are living in shared studio apartments who have turned out to be very niced, educated, good people. Don't prejudge and keep an open mind. It is hard to run with people making 10k salaries when you are not anywhere near that. If you can just go to some meetups, am sure you will find a few people you will click with. Just dont give up and if you dont succeed the first one you go to, just go back. There is a few other sites that are MUCH better at meetups, but strongly suggest avoiding one that has expat and woman in the same name as those woman overall are CRAZY. Just search meetups, expat, dubai on google and hopefully a few of the active sites pop up. If you like animals, you can probly volunteer in your offtime with k9 rescue organization. You can always try to organize a cheap activity here like bowling or a get together at a restaurant (weather is still nice  ) or a ice skating meetup. You could join a womens rowing club or try duplays for other activies. If you are religious, another great way to get involved is thru your religious center (church, mosque, etc).


----------



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

totally agree with you.... knew some meetups in dubai.... but moved into abu dhabi ....its so alien and dead..lol.......


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Any single guy who "just wants to be friends" with a semi-attractive single girl is a liar. 

That doesn't mean their only goal is to have sex, they might fall head over heels in love with the girl and be more than happy to respect her honour and all that jazz, so there's not always something to worry about or anything sinister happening. It doesn't even mean he's going to actively try and make something happen, it may just be a case of "I'd have sex with her if the opportunity arose".

But he's not just hanging around with you because he enjoys your company.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> There's still uncertainty lying over the he .. OR .. she factor !!


It's an Au Pair called Johanna.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For those that do not know what an Au Pair is: Au pair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Johanna is a female name unless there are many male Johannas running around in Canada which is where Ibkiss is from 

I second Jynxy's post. It's best to find someone with a shared hobby. I know the people that organise TND and although they are wonderful people, not everyone can afford to go to these events each week. Movies, casual dinners, bowling, etc is the way to go. Maybe it's time we organised a casual meet up for the expat forum members. Anyone volunteering to be Event Manager?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> For those that do not know what an Au Pair is: Au pair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Johanna is a female name unless there are many male Johannas running around in Canada which is where Ibkiss is from
> 
> I second Jynxy's post. It's best to find someone with a shared hobby. I know the people that organise TND and although they are wonderful people, not everyone can afford to go to these events each week. Movies, casual dinners, bowling, etc is the way to go. Maybe it's time we organised a casual meet up for the expat forum members. *Anyone volunteering to be Event Manager? *


I nominate Pam...thanks for volunteering


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

5herry said:


> I nominate Pam...thanks for volunteering


Sure!! Me and my entourage of security escorts (considering how many people I've pissed off out here )


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Surely not? You are goodness personified (or do I mean godness)

In any case, how will you do that from vanuatu (wherever that is)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If I can afford a security escort, I can afford a Private Jet 

I almost feel like organising a bowling night just for Johanna the Swedish Au Pair, I'm sure the Male EF members will be the first to sign up


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Pam i wanna be friends with u if u can prove that you have at least booked A PRIVATE JET !!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

and the amount of infractions she's going to get .



ReggieDXB007 said:


> Surely not? You are goodness personified (or do I mean godness)
> 
> In any case, how will you do that from vanuatu (wherever that is)


If you observe history properly in regards to vanuatu ,the 'bombaya chory' got deported from India !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smyr said:


> Pam i wanna be friends with u if u can prove that you have at least booked A PRIVATE JET !!


I'm not accepting friend requests at this moment, so no thanks, I'll pass 

Anyway, Johanna: I see that you've only posted 3 times so we can't really send you a PM. Why don't you list down your hobbies and I'll put together an event - perhaps bowling or quiz night soon. That way you get to meet some people without having to spend a lot of money


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

What a star!

PS: Can I be friends with your four legged friend? He/She looks lovely


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I think where you are living won't make it too easy though, I'm also in Dubailand and there really is nothing here. So you have to go out and explore a bit I guess.

What kind of things do you like doing?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I think we've scared Johannag away...she hasn't been back ;( hehe


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and yet another thread that has to go back on track or it will be closed.

more useful posts and less childish chatter please, that's what you have your sandbox for.

mmmh, sorry I meant sandpit, the sandpit


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry Izzy  

Ok, so for the newbies that would like a meetup, it seems like we haven't had an EF one in a very long time. So when I'm back from India next week, I promise I will put something up. 

And no Reggie...India is nowhere near Vanuatu


----------



## kooki (Feb 29, 2012)

hi uhmmm im a newbie here..


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

kooki said:


> hi uhmmm im a newbie here..


Hi Newbie ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I suggest a paintball event for a meetup


----------



## Johannag (Feb 26, 2012)

You are all so friendly! I'd love to meet up and do something, were in Dubai can one do bowling?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Johannag said:


> You are all so friendly! I'd love to meet up and do something, were in Dubai can one do bowling?


There is a bowling place next to the Century Mall in Mamzar ,Dubai


----------



## Johannag (Feb 26, 2012)

Aha, sounds great!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mamzar's miles away.

They've got bowling centres in Ibn Battuta Mall and Festival City Mall and there's the Dubai Bowling Centre on Meydan Road, just off Sheikh Zayed Road.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Johan ... it all depends which one is close to you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

> Location: Layan community, Dubailand


As I said...


----------



## Mahmood (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I visit Dubai few times a year. I would like to make friends here. I like to go clubbing . If anyone interested drop me a line


----------



## Mahmood (Mar 5, 2012)

P.s I will be here till 7th march


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not to say you are a weirdo, but random strange men wishing to meet a woman on a short holiday break is creepy and sending bad vibes.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Johannag said:


> You are all so friendly!


oh, you have no idea, mate! keep posting


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

cami said:


> oh, you have no idea, mate! keep posting


ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaa! Quality!


----------



## Johannag (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, so this is now a thread filled with irony.. Would anyone serious actually like to meet up for à coffee of something? At this point mabe I should tell you that I'm not blond with big boobs as many people seems to think..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You just canceled out a lot of guys fantasy about the nanny... But sure there are still many willing to be your friend. 

Assume you have set hours you can do things?? And what areas are easier for you?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

The last time I suggested paintball on this thread .... the idea died & nothing came out of it :confused2:


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

cami said:


> oh, you have no idea, mate! keep posting


looooool .... couldn't help laughing.............  ...... that was mean !! (still laughing)


----------

